

How 2 Georgia fraternity brothers created Yik Yak, a ~$400M business in 365 days - wallflower
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/THE-INSIDE-STORY-OF-YO-How-A-Stupid-App-5569600.php

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9192637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9192637)

